# E2D Defender LED Mod



## Aircraft800 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm looking to mod a SureFire E2D Executive Defender to LED. 

I'd like it to stay the same size, so a stock head, and use 2X 123A batteries.

I think a Cree XP-G would be a nice match for this old dog. I have seen a very nice tutoral by Don McLeish (McGizmo) here:
E2d modified with new "E-screw"/E-can module and so17xa reflector

But can't find the "E-screw" and "E-Can" needed. I plan on using a XP-G specific reflector like the Ledil 19mm XP- C11347 Regina reflector.

The Shoppe has a E-Sink, but I can not find any build info, or if this would be a good match for a XP-G run with a DownBoy 1000 converter for more than a minute or so.

I'm new to SureFire mods, so help with links and or pictures is much appreciated!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe this should have gone in the The Sandwich Shoppe thread here. 

There has to someone who has used these parts?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> The Shoppe has a E-Sink, but I can not find any build info...
> 
> There has to someone who has used these parts?


 
The E-Sink is quite old & many may not even know what it was....

I've done some builds with them. The E-sink was designed to be used in E-series incans paired with a E-can, both of which are McGizmo's creations. However the E-series head needs the internal post cut off & the reflector opening drilled out. I believe this was the prototype.

The E-sink had a recess which was designed to be used with a Luxeon Side Emitter. Without the recess as if the emitter were to sit flush with the top of the heatsink a high dome/lambertian Luxeon could be used. I believe they all had the recess though. IIRC, the first ones were blue then black, & the last batch in red. I still have two "E-Sinks" without the recess that were made by someone a long time ago who's name I can't remember. 

Although the E-Sink is still in stock at the Shoppe, the E-Can has been obselete for a long time. The E-Can is not to be confused with the ES-Can, even the ES-Can is pretty much obselete. The E-Can is what was used in the classic Mclux lights. The ES-Can were used with the Aleph Luxeon LE kits. The ES-Can is just a shorter version of the E-Can but can not be used with the E-Sink.

I still have some E-Cans & can take some measurements for you if you want to get one made. Or I can make one for you.

Here's one that I still have to this day. Has a R3J side emitter powered by a DownBoy. I built the module, McGizmo modified the head for me.













E-Can on the left, ES-Can on the right






Example of one that I made


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 9, 2010)

Will,

Thanks for the info. I have a XP- series in my Zebralight, so I know it can be implemented into the E2D and improve the output tremendously.

It looks like the necessary Heatsink is no longer available. I plan on using a 19mm Ledi XP-G reflector, so I'll need machining to the head to remove the reflector and re-threaded for the heatsink. 

I'll have to see if I can get a E-can made locally, or possibly go with a new design where I could remove the internal post, make a thread-in heatsink with a XP-G on a pedestal, and retain the stock reflector.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 9, 2010)

While I do find this all facinating, you may want to look here ( and on the last page) to save yourself some work.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 9, 2010)

Raoul_Duke said:


> While I do find this all facinating, you may want to look here ( and on the last page) to save yourself some work.



That's crazy! I searched all over here, but would never think to look at the marketplace for a custom product! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## eskfreedom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and have a e2d defender that I would like to convert to led. The batteries run out way to fast and are expensive. But I can't seem to find a drop-in mod that I can actually purchase. Any help would great.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 30, 2010)

eskfreedom said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and have a e2d defender that I would like to convert to led. The batteries run out way to fast and are expensive. But I can't seem to find a drop-in mod that I can actually purchase. Any help would great.



This is not the place ( not the correct thread you should I guess posted a new one), but I don't know of another way to tell you...you have to post more before I can send you a mesage.

Look here for what you want.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229715


----------

